# Pictures frames



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

From my last visit to my daughter's family I brought a lot of pictures enough to cover my house walls. My wife and I selected six of them to make wooden frames. 
I had problems with one of them so I tryed a new way, at least for me, to have a solution different than send the frame to the BBQ. 
Again, in this project all the materials, except glue, screws and hangers were recycled.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice, I really like that.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice solution on flattening the joints. Even the best hardwood material can have a little warp to it that flattening like that would cure My wife is an artist so frames are a big deal around here and new materials are expensive and take half a tank of gas to go get. I nearly always wind up using splines in the corners which if the glueup is good will add a lot of strength and help with alignment. Not much hardwood scrap around these parts. Really nice looking designs you created.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea Alexis, I really like it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice picture frames, Alexis. I still have several frames to make on my 'to-do' list.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks great, nice planning.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great looking picture frames Alexis. I especially like the contrasting woods and use of the spines. The miters look tight and neat, well done.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all guys.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Alexis You ALWAYS manage to do more with less! Nicely done...

Have you ever thought of starting a woodworking club or class in your community?


----------

